# Repurposing a old Series 2 box ?'s



## dtnel (Dec 3, 2009)

, I have 2 old series 2 tivo's that had to be turned off with the digital upgrade that those who thought they knew better what we needed in our lives created.

Anyways I have 2 newer HD boxes and want to use the old ones to store programs on either with or without the tivo software but from what I'm reading without seems to be my only options? Has anyone came up with a way to use them as a media server without the tivo software on them? This would be nice since obviously I can't use them for storage via streaming box to box with the installed tivo software or can I?

I'm sure there has to be a alternate loadable OS out there that I could put my own DVR software on. 

If the above mentioned isn't possible is there any way to mod the tivo boxes to where they'll be compatible with the newer digital specs? I know how to solder, have instant cake and have upgraded drives in both of these units. If this isn't something I can find here but you know where else I can then P.M. me please so we can discuss this off the boards. 

Just for the record I'm NOT TRYING TO STEAL TIVO SERVICE so no one misunderstands me. I have extra routers that are willing to work for me if needed as well along with Ethernet. 

It would be nice to stream shows from my active boxes to my non subscribed ones for the purpose of saving shows since I record alot and my tivo rides at 75% or higher capacity all the time. Thanks !!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you are talking about Antenna and the digital to analog converters, they do work for the Series 2. Its in the v9.3.2x updates. Tivo controls the converter box with IR Blaster, but not all boxes will work, only a small handfull does. 


Without a subscription, you cannot do much, record, transfers are not possible. Tivo will not connect with other DVRs to transfer, only other Tivo series 2 and up or PCs. Series 2 cannot even stream.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

All series 2s are compatible with digital, with one digital STB (dual tuners become single tuner though). And yes, DT and "542" single tuner models do not support antenna at all.

To make one into a headless file server, you can use a Mips version of Debian. It takes some doing, so may not be worth doing. 

You cannot make a box which uses the video encoder, decoder, or display outputs, without acccess to closed source code or other proprietary info, or making ise of the TiVo software, which is a violation of their rights.

You need to realize the TiVo subscription is not only guide data, but largely a license to use software features on their box, inscluding the ability to record and transfer network content.


----------



## dtnel (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I nedd to clarify if I can use these 2 series 2 Tivo's that I have to transfer overflow even though these two series 2 boxes don't have a active subscription?

I have a two other tivo units that have subscriptions. Part of the problem is both of the units are in the living rooms and my son wants to use a old tivo unit to transfer videos from the subscribed units to the non subscribed units. Will this be possible or not?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dtnel said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I nedd to clarify if I can use these 2 series 2 Tivo's that I have to transfer overflow even though these two series 2 boxes don't have a active subscription?
> 
> I have a two other tivo units that have subscriptions. Part of the problem is both of the units are in the living rooms and my son wants to use a old tivo unit to transfer videos from the subscribed units to the non subscribed units. Will this be possible or not?


No, not without a subscription, but you can get it for 9.95/month.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Also, they won't take HD recordings, even with a subscription. (I mean with the original TiVo software.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Also, they won't take HD recordings, even with a subscription. (I mean with the original TiVo software.)


I suspect that regardless of software updates which may or probably won't happen, S2s don't have the necessary hardware to convert HD files to NSC video, regardless of the tuners, which is why you can't transfer an HD show from an S3 or S4 to an S2.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I meant to imply that it could be used to store (although not view) arbitrary files, if the TiVo "distro" were replaced with a conventional Linux distro.


----------

